# 12 ways of getting in & out of a timeshare presentation within the 90 - 120 min.



## djm99

Since its been much talk of staying in timeshare this upcoming summer, I thought I'd re-do this list I created for friends a while back.  I believe I posted it here too. Feel free to add/alter this list.

I have traveled to many destinations by way of Timeshare -Branson, MO, Florida, Cancun, and Hawaii - just to name a few.  But its Florida that has some really hard salespeople.  They are trained to "seek blood".  I have put together 12 sure ways of getting in and out of a timeshare presentation within the 90 - 120 minutes asked.   

1. NEVER EAT THEIR BREAKFAST/LUNCH/DINNER!!!! Almost always they offer SOME KIND of meal. Your presentation time does not begin until AFTER you finish your meal/coffee, etc. 

2. If you already know what resort your touring, do some research on it!!!! Find out how much "resale" prices are off of different websites. And most importantly BRING IT WITH YOU!!! Nothing gets under their skin more than an "educated" buyer. Some will say not to buy from other resellers because you loose the resort "star" treatment!!! I simple say, "I wouldn't want to buy from a company who does not treat all owners with the FULL respect they deserve"!!!!! Just because some are smart enough not to end up paying 17% in interest -they should be punished!!!

3. DON'T BE AFRAID OF BEING RUDE!!!!! Some people are afraid to be rude to people who have no problems being RUDE to them!!! I have gone so far as to bring materials to read!!! A friend of mine laid her head down and went to sleep (AFTER A FEW HOURS OF BEGGING from the Salesman)!!!!!! Our first presentation lasted well over 4 hours!!! TRUST ME BE RUDE  after their 90-120 minutes are up!!!!!

4. If you know for sure that youre not interested in buying (absolutely sure) and you didn't eat their food - make it CLEAR from the beginning that you have to pick up your family or friend at the airport within 2 hours!!!! 

5. If you have been thru a presentation before tell them you have!!! That way you don't have to go thru that speech of how good of an investment the timeshare is, and how much money you'll be saving. BLAH, BLAH, BLAH!!!

6. If you have ANY complaints about the property (particularly if you are staying on that site). Bring a list of every reason why you would not buy from that property.) 

7. Show your disinterest in your face. These people are trained to "pick up" on those interested. Let me give you an example. My first tour was at an Orlando property (VERY HARD SELL - if you can survive a WG presentation you can survive any of them), anyway, A friend of mine (who had their presentation before ours) bought a Timeshare there (a 2-bedroom) for around $13,000. The next day, when we had our presentation, the same 2 bedroom lock out was offered to us at $7500. Because we really were not interested, the price kept getting lower. During August 03 we were offered a 2 bedroom at Westgate Palace for $5000 (we were almost tempted!!!) If you look on ebay right now I'm sure someone is selling a 2 bedroom (at Westgate Lakes) for every bit of $3000-$5,000. You do the math!!!!

8. If you are doing a timeshare at a world wide chain like Marriott, Fairfield or Starwood, they are usually low pressured but still do your research!!!! These are the most expensive. 

9. Let them know that you are maxxed out financially (including credit cards) and have NO means for a down payment!!! NO ONE will let you leave without some kind of down payment. Say my favorite line, I will buy if I dont have to put down any money  no, I will not leave a post dated check either!!!  Works every time!

10. If they get you to buy and you immediately realize (after leaving the parking lot) that you don't want it or can't afford it. Immediately send your letter to the resort within I believe 3-4 days (it could be more or less) to cancel because after that grace period - ITS GOING ON YOUR CREDIT REPORT!!!! 

11. If you don't own a home yet you have to perfect excuse, Why would I buy vacation property before a home? Say, I must prioritize and right now, its not even an option!!! 

12. If you have children, BRING them!!!! Children especially impatient ones (that includes about 99.9% of them)!!!! Let them cry, encourage temper tantrums, and most importantly let the toddler future track star (you know the one that keeps running away from you) Let them do their thing!!!!

Sounds like a lot, I know but still it can be worth it, if the stay is nice (or you are getting a great "gift"). I have a friend and her husband who get a kick out of getting something for "nothing" (if time is nothing). While in Orlando last year they bragged about their $200 cash in 3 hours ($66.66 an hour doesn't sound so bad now does it!!) Their presentations NEVER went over 90 minutes. They did Tip #4 and said they had to pick up her mother at the Airport. Each time leaving with $100 bills. Another friend of mine did a presentation recently for (4) 4 day Disney hoppers for $135 a piece (exit 101 in Georgia - right outside of Florida)!!!! Hope this helps!  Their presentaton was at Orange Lake and they said the presentation was not a hard sell!  They actually enjoyed themselves.


----------



## sweet maxine

This is the most hilarious post!!!    

I'm printing off all of it!  My DH and I have decided there are actually some resorts we'd like to look at, and this would be a good way of deciding if we'd ever like to book a stay there.   I reminded him yesterday that his time is actually "worth" something, and that's the way you have to look at it.  I'm going to do just as you've said and do the research.  We may just try a few of these tours!

Thanks for the great list!


----------



## Foladar

We toured one of the timeshares in Orlando, as we had no idea what we were getting into ... but we ate breakfast with the presenter (he explained while we ate) and we were out in 80 minutes.  Some of them seem easy, so definitely do research!


----------



## Serene

Thank you so much!  I can't tell you how much I needed that post!  Not to mention that it gave me a great laugh for starting my day.  Great information!


----------



## HappyLawyer

they say no pressure, and if you know your not going to buy, plus you already own and just go for the money or perks, knwing your not going to buy, does anyone think that is just morally wrong, i think it is sort of but i am going to do it anyway


----------



## Minniespal

Thanx for sharing


----------



## keishashadow

I accepted a Sheraton offer recently.  Told them we own DVC & have absolutely no intention of attending presentation, let along buying into theirs.  

The reps insist that we don't have to sit thru any presentation but, will be asked to attend.   I do wonder as to how we actually receive our $100 reimbursement.  Told we'll receive it the next day...should be interesting to see "how" we need to pick it up.  Certainly don't plan on foregoing any park time.

I'm a realtor & can't believe how pushy some reps seem.  Up to this point we've always declined any pitch.



			
				HappyLawyer said:
			
		

> they say no pressure, and if you know your not going to buy, plus you already own and just go for the money or perks, knwing your not going to buy, does anyone think that is just morally wrong, i think it is sort of but i am going to do it anyway


----------



## spiceycat

one more thing to add - make the reservation on your last day....if you have to go make it around 2 to 3 hours before you must leave to go to the airport....

if you don't have to go and you are trying to stop the phone calls make it for around 1pm on the afternoon you are leaving.  then leave at your normal time....10 or 11 am when ever check out time is...


----------



## disneyfan67

I'm not trying to be rude or start a flamming session here but I have question.

How is this what the OP described, considered a vaction?   That sounds like the most unpleasant thing to do or sit through and would ruin my valuable vaction time. I know some people will go through a lot to save a few dollars but some of what the OP wrote in their post sounds unpleasant and a hard sell by a pushy sales person is a tough thing to deal with. Not my cup of tea but I guess for some, the great deal or free gift you get makes it worth while.


----------



## edcopp

I'll have to add to the dissenting voices here...

If you have absolutely no interest, why are you wasting your vacation time sitting through a presentation?!?  $66/hr is a lot of money if that's what you get paid at work, but replace one of your favorite vacation memories with a presentation and $100 and I'm sure you wouldn't be too happy.  Some people seem like they take glee in wasting the sales reps time, but in fact, you people are wasting your vacation time.  This is a job to the people who work there, they have to be there wether or not you show up, so why ruin everybody's day if you already know what it's about?  Some kind of silly game, I guess.  

Kinda' like riding around all weekend with a realtor when you have absolutely no interest in buying a home...


----------



## KelnRon

I would like to add my tip ~ while on a timeshare presentation in Las Vegas we made it clear that we already "owned" in Orlando. It was the quickest timeshare presentation ever! Maybe one hour! They knew darn well we wouldn't buy a week in Vegas because we belong to RCI and we could always exchange or buy an extra week for minimal dollars and not the thousands they were trying to sell!


----------



## Corryn

We have done two timeshare presentations in the past.  At the time, our kids were small but well-behaved, so we didn't have the tantrum factor.  What I did do was tell the salesman as soon as we sat down that I have no intention to purchase a timeshare.  I made it clear again & again and again.  I would say, oh, this is beautiful! What spacious bathrooms, etc. but when we sat down in the end I made it clear that I was a rock and wasn't going to buy.
The Orange Lake salesman went from $18,000 all the way down to $4000!!!!!!! That really is a sin, isn't it?
I always check Ebay to see what is offered, and the timeshares at the good resorts always sell for about $5000.  If you can get one on ebay (Floating weeks, even!) who the heck would buy for top dollar?

We have another presentation we're going to have to attend this October.

I will tell you why I am "wasting" my valuable vacation time and it's not the $100 bill.  Every so often I receive offers in the mail to visit resorts for super-low prices.  Usually when we go down we utilze a friend/family member's RCI or ICE Gallery membership and reserve a timeshare for a week, which is nice and very inexpensive, about $500 or $600 for the week.  I will not go down to Florida and have all 4 of us "live" in a tiny room for a week.  When we go down, me and my husband get a beautiful bedroom with a jacuzzi in a huge bathroom and my kids get their own bedroom and their own bathroom.  The biggest draw for me is the Washer and Dryer.  I wash our clothes every night upon our return to the timeshare.  This way when I come home from vacation I don't have to delve into laundry.  I can simply pack our clean clothes away.

This latest invitation I've received is for 4 nights 5 days at the Marriott Grande Vista for a price of $199.  Now that is a hellofalot cheaper than staying at most Disney hotels for one night!  And we get all the aforementioned amenities I listed above.  I think we also get tickets to one of the theme parks, I forgot.  The reservationist mentioned something about it, but it's not listed here.
I will not travel any other way.  If I have to give up two hours of my time I feel it is definitely worth it.  I am a Disney Girl and I have enjoyed staying on-site in the past, but I would most definitely rather use my hard-earned cash on actually living during the vacation and not on a studio with my family crammed in.  
Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## DonnaL

Corryn,

Check the small print on your Grande Vista invitation.  I received one a few months back and in very tiny print it stated something to the effect that accomodations were not at the Grande Vista, but, at another Marriott resort
(not a timeshare facility).  When I first looked at the invite I considered it until I really read the entire thing because I've heard the Grande Vista is extremely nice.


----------



## MaMa3Princess

Someone asked WHy do you sit thru timeshares,

Well up untill recently we were a one income family who wanted to vacation but quite frankly could not afford to do Disney at 4,000 a trip.  So we did them for tickets to the parks.  Yes it is vacation time and I am like Dmjj we make our appointment time at 7:00 am decline breakfast, look disinterested and we shake our heads no.  Eventhough we own our own home, have savings, contribute to 401K we still cannot afford vacations on the luxury end.  My hubby works hard and rather than forgo a vacation we do what we need to do.  We are the people who pack our lunch and own water when at the park, we eat at buffets and we pick our resorts on who gives free breakfast.  For us doing presentations to get tickets were cost effective.  We do just what DMJJ does and the only people who WASTED our time because we usually can get out within an hour was Fairfield Inn at Bonnett Creek.  They did the chair tipping and tag teaming with managers and it totally wasted 2 hrs of our time but Westgate, sheraton, Hilton,  and someothers are piece of cakes.  DH and I have it down to a science.

This year DH got a great bonus so we were able to rent a pool home at a negotiated and fabulous price.  We are only doing 3 theme parks and we purchase the tickets instead of an eloborate christmas this year.  So this year because of different budget we are able to forgo timeshare and grinding to provide our kids with a vacation.

I do not fault anyone else and I often refer my friends who have never been to Orlando because they feel it is too expensive, on to timeshare offers just so they can experience getting away.


----------



## CarolA

HappyLawyer said:
			
		

> they say no pressure, and if you know your not going to buy, plus you already own and just go for the money or perks, knwing your not going to buy, does anyone think that is just morally wrong, i think it is sort of but i am going to do it anyway



Sorry, I see nothing wrong with this.  If they want to they can change the rules so that they don't give freebies unless you buy.   (And besides if they stuck to their end of the deal and had a decent product at a resonable price then would any of this be required)


----------



## Corryn

DonnaL said:
			
		

> Corryn,
> 
> Check the small print on your Grande Vista invitation.  I received one a few months back and in very tiny print it stated something to the effect that accomodations were not at the Grande Vista, but, at another Marriott resort
> (not a timeshare facility).  When I first looked at the invite I considered it until I really read the entire thing because I've heard the Grande Vista is extremely nice.


Hi Donna,
Thanks for the heads up.  As soon as I read your post I ran and checked the paper.  It says we'll be staying at the resort.  But I know what you mean because I also have received letters like that but I don't give them a second glance, I toss them right away.  If it is not at the actual resort, I don't wanna know about it because they are never what I want - they're usually hotel rooms and I need that washer/dryer!
I'm sure your post planted a seed in some people's mind to be on the look-out when taking up these offers  
thanks again!


----------



## matiilda

_Think about this; If timeshares were good enough, Why would any resort give you a tour and a free breakfast to get you to attend their sales presentation?_


----------



## shalom

matiilda said:


> _Think about this; If timeshares were good enough, Why would any resort give you a tour and a free breakfast to get you to attend their sales presentation?_



Timeshares can actually be a great deal if you get one on the resale market, especially now that there are so many nice points systems, where you don't have to play RIC roulette but still have a wide choice of possibilities.  The problem is that the salespeople have given them such a bad name, people who would enjoy one don't even look into it!  Ironically, much of the up-front cost of a Timeshare pays for the sales staff and for all the benefits they offer to prospective buyers.


----------



## BonnieA

All suggestions on your list are valid.  But the easiest thing is to not bring your spouse.  He doesn't come with me often, I take girlfriends.  They won't try to sell to a non couple.  Even if I bring him (which is not often), I will have him in the car and I will check in.  I will tell them he is not with me (OK I lie), but he would never do a tour anyway and this way they leave us alone.


----------



## robinb

Holy cow!  A nine year old zombie thread!


----------



## shalom

robinb said:


> Holy cow!  A nine year old zombie thread!



Whoops, didn't even notice.  On going back and looking, I say cut the resurrectionist some slack -- it was her first post!


----------



## perditax

I had a sweet but slightly dim coworker who was bragging about how he was going to do a time share sales pitch ONLY for the free trip to Vegas. Sweet/dim was a bad combo, next thing I know he's telling me how he will one day pass on his newly-purchased timeshare to his niece.


----------



## bankr63

robinb said:


> Holy cow!  A nine year old zombie thread!


  That was my exact thought!

Interesting how things have changed in a decade and with the entire bank crisis and downturn in the US.  TS salesmen haven't changed much, but the offerings have; although I disagree with FL having the worst.  I think they've been to best of all my experiences; but in FL that's been limited to Starwood. 

Most of these tips were pretty radical.  If I agree to 90 minutes, and I have done my time and am no longer enjoying it, I get up and leave "thank you our time is now up".  It's not like they can hold you hostage (in the US).  Sometimes I stay longer if I am interested in what they are saying, or am enjoying the conversation, but most of the time that's just wasting the salesman's time.


----------



## robinb

bankr63 said:


> That was my exact thought!
> 
> Interesting how things have changed in a decade and with the entire bank crisis and downturn in the US.  TS salesmen haven't changed much, but the offerings have; although I disagree with FL having the worst.  I think they've been to best of all my experiences; but in FL that's been limited to Starwood.
> 
> Most of these tips were pretty radical.  If I agree to 90 minutes, and I have done my time and am no longer enjoying it, I get up and leave "thank you our time is now up".  It's not like they can hold you hostage (in the US).  Sometimes I stay longer if I am interested in what they are saying, or am enjoying the conversation, but most of the time that's just wasting the salesman's time.


The worst experience I had was in Hawaii at the *Hilton Waikoloa Village*.  We did the tour for $200 in hotel credit and a bunch of HHonors points.  We were very clear that we were not buying since my DH had a ton of HHonors points and we owned at DVC.  At the end of the 90 minutes, the salesperson literally pointed to a photo of her son and told us that we were taking food out of his mouth by not buying .  She then made us wait for another 30 minutes alone while she wandered away (probably passive aggressively getting back at us).  We finally tracked down the manager to get out of there since we had to pick up our DD from the childcare by a certain time.  I was furious that we were treated so poorly but I held my tongue at the time or I would have blown my top.  I wanted to go back and report her but once I was out of there I didn't want to go back.  The Westgate salespeople were pikers compared to that woman.


----------



## erij11

Last year, my husband and I did a Westgate tour in Myrtle Beach for $100 in cash and some other small gifts. We only live 2.5 hrs from there and go often.  We didn't think it was a bad idea. We've gone on tours before and knew what to expect,  We own in Hilton Head.  Anyway, this turned out to the longest, most high pressure tour we'd ever experienced.  Nothing we said could get us out and we were going on 3 hrs.  We had to check out of our resort but the timeshare salesperson didn't care.  Well, I am pre-diabetic and didn't really eat their breakfast because it was full of sugar.  I had coffee and a dry english muffin, if I remember correctly.  While we were at the table with at least the 3rd rep trying to get us to buy, I told my husand I wasn't feeling good and probably needed to eat and this was true.  The timeshare person asked my husband if I was ok.  He told him I had problems with my blood sugar and .......  My husband never finished his sentence. We were out of there in 2 seconds.  So now my hubby said this is what we need to say each and every time.


----------



## PamNC

to me - it's not worth it to put up with that pressure.  I'd rather just pay for a cheap off-site hotel and be done with it.


----------



## shalom

PamNC said:


> to me - it's not worth it to put up with that pressure.  I'd rather just pay for a cheap off-site hotel and be done with it.



Agreed, but while I hate timeshare sales people, I love having a full kitchen and some space, and you don't have to deal with salespeople to be able to stay in a nice 2 BR condo for under $100/night.  We bought our timeshare from owners who listed it on the Internet, so no salespeople involved.    It's also possible to stay in them without dealing with a sales pitch, however I have been to two of those -- the first time we stayed in a TS, when hubby signed me up even though I had said In No Uncertain Terms that I wouldn't (but I caved and went because he really wanted to), and then the second time when we were staying in Wyndham Nashville and someone called and said they'd "just be by to drop some information off" and he absentmindedly said YES!    He insisted they wouldn't come in, but of course he opens the door and the saleslady walked right in and made herself at home while he's telling her we're "just heading out."  

But unless you marry a Timeshare Benedict Arnold like my hubby, it's pretty easy to stay in a TS without having to deal with a sales pitch; some places it's not even an issue, other places you just need to check ahead of time how to head off the guys who sign you up.  We've been staying in Timeshares for years, and every time but those two for us, it's quick chat when you pick up your parking pass, take the phone off the hook when you get to the room, done.  If you should be taking a trip where space is important to you, don't cross timeshares off your list for the sake of the salespeople.  Don't agree to see them, either, of course, but if you're just staying in the condo as a rental or through RCI, salespeople are not that hard to avoid if you want to.  My only problem is, hubby doesn't feel strongly about avoiding them.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Going to our first presentation the first week of June.............will report back when we are done with it!


----------



## bankr63

BridgetBordeaux said:


> Going to our first presentation the first week of June.............will report back when we are done with it!


Just don't buy anything.  Remember a couple of things:
1) If the salesman's lips are moving, (s)he's lying.
2) Whatever they offer can be purchased for pennies to the dollar resale.  Okay, DVC is probably quarters on the dollar.
3) The deal that they say is only available today? They have been offering for the past 6 months, and will be offering for the next 6 months.

I have met some personable salespeople, and a few duds.  I don't do the presentations often, but if it's worth my while, I will.  For example next month I have 3 nights at an Orlando timeshare we own at for the "owners update" (TS presentation) which allows me to extend our vacation for only $50/nt.  That's worth 90 minutes of my time, and I'll have some fun with the salesperson before I say no.  I just hope they are an interesting person to talk to.


----------



## Lewisc

YMMV This may not work in foreign countries... After a few minutes tell the salesman how great the deal sounds.  Ask why doesn't everyone buy.  Quickly ask if you can use your credit card for a deposit. You'll be out in well under an hour.  You've already located the nearest post office and will be mailing your recession letter a few minutes after you leave.


----------

